# Lazio - Roma: 3-2



## Blu71 (10 Novembre 2012)

12ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma il giorno 12 Novembre 2012 alle ore 15:00 presso lo Stadio Olimpico di Roma

Di seguito, tutte le informazioni sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro e video Lazio e Roma. Nel topic, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, sulla partita e durante la partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2012)

Imbarcata in arrivo per l'armata Brancaleone


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2012)

Eh, questa sarà davvero una gran bella partita. Secondo me finisce pari


----------



## BB7 (10 Novembre 2012)

Impossibile fare pronostici, potrebbe finire 4 a 2 per la Roma come 4 a 0 per la Lazio...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

Daje Roma,spenna l'aquilotto nerazzurro!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2012)

domani mi tocca vedere per forza questa...padre laziale e sorella romanista


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> domani mi tocca vedere per forza questa...padre laziale e sorella romanista



Come sei diventato rossonero non si sa!


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2012)

per me tra attacco della roma e... difesa della roma (con attacco della lazzie) ci saranno almeno 6/7 gol


----------



## Frikez (10 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, questa sarà davvero una gran bella partita. Secondo me finisce pari



4a4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Come sei diventato rossonero non si sa!



un po' per scelta e un po' grazie a qualche zio...menomale che sono rossonero


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me finisce con un'imbarcata,non per quale delle due però.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Novembre 2012)

Io comunque tifo per la Roma.


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2012)

3-2


----------



## Emanuele (10 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo me finisce con un'imbarcata,non per quale delle due però.



Quoto, e anche qualche espulso


----------



## BB7 (10 Novembre 2012)

si ma i calendari con cosa li fanno... o ci sono giornate con incontri bruttissimi oppure quando ci sono delle belle partite le mettono sempre alla stessa ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Novembre 2012)

secondo me 2-2 finisce


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe speriamo ricca di gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> si ma i calendari con cosa li fanno... o ci sono giornate con incontri bruttissimi oppure quando ci sono delle belle partite le mettono sempre alla stessa ora



il derby di roma lo fanno sempre giocare alle 15 per avere meno incidenti, un vero peccato era giurato che il milan giocava alla 15,mi sarebbe piaciuto vederla, se il milan prende le pere cambio subito e mi vedo il derby


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Novembre 2012)

Forza Lazio!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;58579 ha scritto:


> il derby di roma lo fanno sempre giocare alle 15 per avere meno incidenti, un vero peccato era giurato che il milan giocava alla 15,mi sarebbe piaciuto vederla, se il milan prende le pere cambio subito e mi vedo il derby



si da anni che ormai lo fanno alle 15:00...e fanno benissimo visto i precedenti


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2012)

esattamente domani ricorre l'anniversario della morte di Gabriele Sandri..R.I.P.


----------



## francylomba (11 Novembre 2012)

Deve vincere la Roma !


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

in bocca al lupo a Gianluca Rocchi...sara' una battaglia come tutti i derby


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma cavolo, è alle 15! Pensavo fosse stasera! Peccato


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cavolo, è alle 15! Pensavo fosse stasera! Peccato



I calendari sono stati fatti da topolino


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cavolo, è alle 15! Pensavo fosse stasera! Peccato



Noi vinceremo 3-0 dopo il primo tempo quindi potremo vederci il derby capitolino


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi vinceremo 3-0 dopo il primo tempo quindi potremo vederci il derby capitolino



Io guarderò le due partite in contemporanea, so un fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io guarderò le due partite in contemporanea, so un fenomeno



....si, paranormale


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Pure io guarderò entrambe


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....si, paranormale


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

A non farli giocare alle 17:00...
solo io credo che i big mecc sono piu' belli il pomeriggio?


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Stanno facendo a mazzate. Un romanista è stato accoltellato. Lancio di molotov, etc etc...

Bah


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Lazio, Hernanes e Klose. Difesa: Lulic e Konko

Per il derby tornano a disposizione di Petkovic sia il brasiliano che il tedesco (dopo la squalifica). Sulla sinistra il bosniaco è in vantaggio su Radu per una maglia da titolare

ROMA - Pochi dubbi per Petkovic che ha capito in fretta l'importanza del derby capitolino. Il tecnico manderà in campo all'Olimpico la migliore formazione possibile, puntando sul collaudato 4-1-4-1 con Ledesma schermo davanti alla difesa e Klose unico riferimento nel reparto avanzato. Candreva e Mauri esterni a centrocampo, mentre Hernanes si piazza alle spalle del tedesco: i due tornano a giocare insieme come non accadeva da tempo. Lulic, sull'out sinistro, sembra aver vinto il ballottaggio con Radu, dall'altra parte c'è Konko. Marchetti torna a difendere i pali dei biancocelesti dopo la breve parentesi dell'argentino Bizzarri.

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

(ANSA) - ROMA, 11 NOV - Due tifosi giallorossi sono stati aggrediti, uno dei quali accoltellato, nei pressi dello stadio Olimpico. Uno e' stato colpito da un pugno, mentre l'altro è stato ferito con un coltello ad un gluteo. Entrambi sono stati soccorsi e non sono in gravi condizioni. Poco prima un gruppo di laziali aveva lanciato una molotov contro le forze dell'ordine.

ROMA - Due tifosi giallorossi sono stati aggrediti, uno dei quali accoltellato, nei pressi dello stadio Olimpico. Uno è stato colpito da un pugno, mentre l'altro è stato ferito con un coltello ad un gluteo. Entrambi sono stati soccorsi e non sono in gravi condizioni. Poco prima un gruppo di laziali aveva lanciato una molotov contro le forze dell'ordine.

TENSIONE - Tensioni e cariche di alleggerimento davanti allo stadio Olimpico di Roma, a poche ore dall'inizio del derby Lazio-Roma. Nei pressi di via Antonino da San Giuliano un gruppo di ultras della Lazio ha tentato di raggiungere i supporter romanisti verso Ponte Duce D'Aosta, ma ha trovato uno sbarramento dele forze dell'ordine, contro il quale c'è stato un lancio di oggetti, tra cui una molotov che si è incendiata una volta caduta in terra. La situazione è ora tornata alla calma.

Cds


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> mentre l'altro è stato ferito con un coltello ad un gluteo.



Ma questa moda tutta romana di accoltellare la gente nelle chiappe da cosa nasce?


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

che imbecilli


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Soliti ******. Levagli il coltello dalle mani e diventano pecore.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (11 Novembre 2012)

sono piu quotati gli accoltellati che i gol di certi giocatori nel derby, che schifo..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Roma in vantaggio con Lamela


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

cioè ma come si fa a far giocare con uno stadio cosi? Non è più calcio è un'altro sport... già al 18' andava sospesa. Cmq grande Lamela, pareggio della Lazio con punizione centrale di Candreva e papera del portiere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Gol Klose


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Lazio in vantaggio 2-1. La Roma era passata in vantaggio


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Novembre 2012)

Non sarà Cavani o Falcao ma Miro è un GRANDE giocatore

Attaccante veramente totale e qui in Italia l'ha dimostrato,non me l'aspettavo

Gomez ne deve mangiare di pagnotte per essere come Klose


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Espulso De Rossi... la Roma è MAGICA rotfl.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

emulo di Cammarelle...


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Espulso De Rossi... la Roma è MAGICA rotfl.



E poi dicono che il vero campione è lui e non Totti,che è sottovalutato poverino 


SBROTFL,mi manda in bestia sta cosa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2012)

Quando segna Lamela nei primi minuti...


----------



## juventino (11 Novembre 2012)

3-1 Mauri. Qua finisce in goleada, la Lazio mi sa che gli restituisce il 5-1 del 2002. 



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non sarà Cavani o Falcao ma Miro è un GRANDE giocatore
> 
> Attaccante veramente totale e qui in Italia l'ha dimostrato,non me l'aspettavo
> 
> Gomez ne deve mangiare di pagnotte per essere come Klose



Concordo assolutamente. Miro è d'avvero forte. La cosa che più impressiona è che alla fine l'unica grande in cui ha giocato è stata il Bayern dove manco era titolare.


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

gol Pjani ROTFL, anche la Lazio in 10 cmq


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria dedicata a te che la guardavi da lassù


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2012)

che partita...niente a che vedere con il derby di milano
ho azzeccato il 3-2
De Rossi dopo questa le ha fatte tutte...espulsione ai Mondiali, in Champions, in Serie A e ora anche al Derby


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2012)

Ho visto gli highlights:che sciagura sto Piris,regala un gol a partita 
Pjanic


----------



## Emanuele (11 Novembre 2012)

Non so se sia più comico il 1° o il 3° gol della lazio


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2012)

La Roma ha una difesa veramente troppo scarsa, gioco offensivo zemaniano a parte.


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

la media gol subiti dalla Roma quant'è?? Sicuramente sui 2 e qualcosa lol


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2012)

La Roma sta quasi messa peggio di noi....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2012)

De Rossi ha fatto bene, Mauri è un ladro che dovrebbe stare in galera, non su un campo di serie A


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2012)

prandelli non l'ha convocato in nazionale per il codice etico.


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2012)

Zemanlandia ahahahahah ma per favore


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Le Pagelle del derby di Paolo Ziliani
LAZIO-ROMA 3-2: KLOSE, 100% DI CLASSE PURA. MARCHETTI SOLIDALE CON GOICOECHEA, PORTIERI DA 4,5 | Le pagelle di Paolo Ziliani


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Novembre 2012)

Comunque il pallone calciato da Candreva ha cambiato traiettoria in maniera netta, aggiungiamoci il campo e palla bagnata ed è uscita fuori la frittata. Il portiere ha colpe si, ma secondo me non eccessive.

E Klose è impressionante. Segna SEMPRE.


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2012)

Ahhh vedrete che stagione farà la Roma, ha fatto grandi acquisti. 

Con gli acquisti esotici non si va da NESSUNA parte.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhh vedrete che stagione farà la Roma, ha fatto grandi acquisti.
> 
> Con gli acquisti esotici non si va da NESSUNA parte.



Ha gli stessi nostri punti,escludendo il regalo di Cagliari!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Novembre 2012)

Comunque 3 giornate a De Rossi per il pugno a Mauri, 3 come per il buffetto di Ibra ad Aronica dello scorso anno...  

deducete voi se De Rossi ne meritava di più o se la squalifica di Ibra era (volutamente) eccessiva


----------



## Harvey (13 Novembre 2012)

Dice Lotito che potevano vincere 6 a 0 ma sono bravi ragazzi e non hanno voluto infierire


----------

